# Unflattering Golden Pictures



## Lego&Jacub

hehehe... love those pics!!! And great idea... I'll go look now!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

o'kay how's this??


----------



## hmburg

Okay, I found one. I think Newton was chewing on something.


----------



## KRayl

Great idea - these all made me smile. 

I especially love the 2nd one you posted, Flubber!


----------



## spruce

now that he has fur, people are telling me what an ugly dog Bridger was when we got got


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is Priska when I told her she was an old lady!!:


----------



## Flubber

These are excellent. Really like Hmbrg's where the Dog has the Elvis Presley lip happening. Winning dog should get makeover and professional photo shoot.


----------



## Flubber

golden&hovawart said:


> Here is Priska when I told her she was an old lady!!:


She's still beautiful, but her coat looks a bit sheep-like in this one. Awesome.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

hehe... I have one of those too!!!


----------



## nixietink

I always thought this was sooo unflattering!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

yet another...


Geddy says: "Yeah... that's right... I'm eating every last drop... whacha gonna do aboudit??"


----------



## hmburg

> These are excellent. Really like Hmbrg's where the Dog has the Elvis Presley lip happening. Winning dog should get makeover and professional photo shoot.


Elvis!, yeah you are totally right. I never thought of that before.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

omg, those are so funny! It's nice to know even beautiful blondes can't look good all the time.


----------



## mdoats

Great idea for a thread!! Here's one of Rookie. I like to call it "Behold the Headless Wonder."


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Oh I like those  first one is precious!!! and I love the "crazed look" one too


----------



## T&T

WHAT ? 
WHAT'S WRONG WITH THESE PICS ? 
OH YEAH ... THE PHOTOGRAPHER !!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:









SEARCHED & SEARCHED ... 
COULDN'T FIND ANY ... :no:
BUT DID FIND TONS OF ME THOUGH !


----------



## jnmarr

Rusty's worst! 

 

Penny's is not so hot, either!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Rusty's is GREAT!!!!

Penny's photo looks like she swallowed something really yucky tasting!! hehe.


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## Faith's mommy

covered in coyote crap










cracking herself up swimming


----------



## Flubber

First picture, Maggies is obviously nursing a hangover. Too much fresh air. Second picture, call in the Exorcist, she's possessed!



Maggies mom said:


>


----------



## Maggies mom

The first picture is of Cruiser and the second one is of Abbie...lol Maggie is the one sleeping in the back ground in the first picture.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

My golden has no head.


----------



## nixietink

Maggies mom said:


> The first picture is of Cruiser and the second one is of Abbie...lol Maggie is the one sleeping in the back ground in the first picture.


The picture of Cruiser had me cracking up.


----------



## AlanK

Hey there only slightly less-than-flattering This is a great thread!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*It isn't a pretty sight to behold*

We begin with Natasha as a young puppy having a bad hair day. Then Bob,the wild eyed devil puppy on the attack. Two disasters in my ongoing attempt to capture a great wiggle/shake photo of Bob. And finally, Bob in the pool at night... either he has been possessed by aliens or he has x-ray vision. Either way he doesn't appear too happy about having his picture taken.


----------



## Tanyac

Firstly, i'd just like to say what a GREAT idea for a thread!!!! It brought a smile to my face - they're all brilliant!









Grrr!


----------



## Tanyac

Doh!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

spruce said:


> now that he has fur, people are telling me what an ugly dog Bridger was when we got got


Oh, poor Bridger... sort of a punked out, skinhead, hairless wonder, golden with a mohawk.


----------



## Debles

I actually get rid of all my ugly dog pics ASAP as I wouldn't want anyone to not think my boys were less than beautiful! LOL!
But here is an embarrassing dog pic!: Selka would kill me if he knew I was posting this. He is so humiliated!


----------



## Farley Rocks!

I'll have to look for bad ones of Farley...but til then here is one of my husband :


----------



## Debles

You are SO bad!!!!! LOL! My DH would divorce me as I would him if he posted pics of me!!!!


----------



## paula bedard

I don't have too many funny pics or "ugly" pics, but these are kinda funny...


----------



## AmbikaGR

Although these are less than flattering they are among my favorites. The first one is a pup from Keeper's litter taking a dump. I have used this as the cover to "get well" cards for friends with the phrase "Hope Everything Comes Out Okay. It did for me!"

The other is Lucy clearing a jump on an agility course with a "crazed" look in her eye.


----------



## wakeangel

Deacon's face in this one always cracks me up. Yes, he's standing in the suitcase to make sure he didn't get left behind!


----------



## Ljilly28

Flubber, the first picture with the puppy "eating" the cat for lunch is beyond funny. I laughed, and then made DH come and look. Thanks for that.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

*Mom Make him stop!*


----------



## olik

*Honey with Elvis lip*

Here one of the Honey's moments.I have to look for more.


----------



## Zoeys mom

These are all great!


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Celeigh

I love this thread!

Here are some of mine:

1) Don't chew with your mouth open, please.
2) Whatz comin' outta there, sissy?
3) The Stalker.


----------



## rradovitch

This is a great thread. Here is my submission of Zoe.


----------



## Flubber

rradovitch said:


> This is a great thread. Here is my submission of Zoe.
> View attachment 34228


 
Seems we are all trying to capture that perfect image of our beloved dogs shaking off. Perhaps we'd all best giving up trying as the dogs look like zombie hyenas as a result. Pretty funny, though.


----------



## rradovitch

Flubber said:


> Seems we are all trying to capture that perfect image of our beloved dogs shaking off. Perhaps we'd all best giving up trying as the dogs look like zombie hyenas as a result. Pretty funny, though.


They sure do. At 6 frame a second You would think I could get a good one but instead I get the hyena effect and a wet lens. EVENTUALLY!


----------



## jamesjanet95

Too funny, so many of those look like my girl! Those are the best photos of a golden to me!


----------



## HovawartMom

Flubber said:


> She's still beautiful, but her coat looks a bit sheep-like in this one. Awesome.


It was the end of a shake still full of water!.


----------



## Ljilly28

A demon from the Golden Compass!


----------



## marleysmummy

Here's Marley, it's hard to believe such a cute little puppy can change so quickly!!


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is some of mine.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love these photos! I have a great one somewhere that I cannot find. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

here are just a few of mine-it helps that I am the worst photographer in the world!:doh:


----------



## AlanK

I hope this is not inappropriate but the Tuff Dog, having only three legs, stands up to "P". He will not squat like a little girl dog due to pride, because if he hikes his leg to "P" he will tip over. So he stands up next to a tree. I caught him! He certainly thinks this is a less than flattering photo


----------



## Celeigh

AlanK, that is a genius dog you have! And very manly too, by the way.


----------



## kgiff

Hot Spot on the forehead, toy he wrapped himself in... yeah, not one of his finer moments.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Stop, stop. I'm laughing so much the tears are rolling down my face!

Gawd--what GRRRRRRRRReat photos!

Thanks everyone for sharing!

SJ


----------



## SunshineGirl

Great thread! I have just the shot, taken while Luna was in mid-bark.


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## mdoats

Heidi, that second photo is actually kind of creepy! Looks a bit like a horror movie.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

A bit of a story behind this one. 

Whilst we were out on a long walk Roxy decided to do a runner to the other side of the field, and disappeared from view. My husband duely sprinted off after her leaving my friend and I squinting off into the distance to see where they'd reapprear. After a few minutes and no sign of either, a skinny black dog come hairing towards us with no sign of my husband. My fiend said, 'god where they' when it dawned on me that my gorgeous blond fluffy dog had been replaced with this.


----------



## twinny41

*What's She Doing?!*

Great idea for a thread as I have this pic of Meg that doesn't really belong anywhere, except in my Treasured Golden Memories. Most unflattering photo of my beautiful Meg and perhaps the most unflattering of a Golden ever! Never shared it before.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here's one from this summer. Oriana reminds me of a charging bull in this one.


----------



## moverking

"A** too fast"


----------



## moverking

AlanK said:


> I hope this is not inappropriate but the Tuff Dog, having only three legs, stands up to "P". He will not squat like a little girl dog due to pride, because if he hikes his leg to "P" he will tip over. So he stands up next to a tree. I caught him! He certainly thinks this is a less than flattering photo


Yet another reason to continue my crush on Tuff Dog...he is too cool


----------



## Debles

Tuff dog cracks me up! men and their pride! LOL!
All these pics are hilarious!

Mary, you have a very CRAZED bunch! LOL!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Debles said:


> Tuff dog cracks me up! men and their pride! LOL!


Well now, SHAME on me!! I looked at his photo and did not "Get It". I saw the writing above the photo but mistook them for "directions" and as a male member of the human race "I don't need no stinking directions!" so I did not read them. I too am a *BIG* fan of Tuff Dog.


----------



## brix

*Ready, Set, Go*

This thread cracked us up so much, I had to post my recent favorite...before and during some good bitey-face time. Sandy is the vampire on the right. Monk is his friend on the left.


----------



## AmbikaGR

OMG!! Those "teeth" look like they are 6 inches long in that second photo.


----------



## dannyra

Heidi36oh, that first pic is funny. The poor dog looks like me after swimming a lap, half drown.


----------



## AlanK

moverking said:


> "A** too fast"


Maybe the photographer was to slow!
*Love it!*


----------



## AlanK

Debles said:


> Tuff dog cracks me up! men and their pride! LOL!
> All these pics are hilarious!
> 
> Mary, you have a very CRAZED bunch! LOL!


Every one of these are great I keep smiling every time I check out this thread.


----------



## AlanK

AmbikaGR said:


> Well now, SHAME on me!! I looked at his photo and did not "Get It". I saw the writing above the photo but mistook them for "directions" and as a male member of the human race "I don't need no stinking directions!" so I did not read them. I too am a *BIG* fan of Tuff Dog.


Tuff says no problem.
He has a day or to open for training if anyone is interested

Careful he has his eye on those girls of yours!


----------



## maggie'smommy

Here's a couple during the "photo shoot" last Christmas... I used the close up face one on our Xmas cards - I thought it was really funny.


----------



## hmburg

Newton (my golden) and his friend Trails.


----------



## starshine

it's so much fun searching through tons of pics of your dogs    .. and you get to find some real "nice" pics  :bowl:


----------



## cinnamonteal

Here's a few I found of Caleb:

"You can't get me! Hahaha*snort*hahaha!"









"Mmmmmunchmunchmunch... so tasty!"









Demon puppy! (And yes, that's blood on his face!)









"Chomp!" This one's not Caleb, but I think it's pretty fabulously terrible.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

I found some! Farley and I at the beach and Farleys wet and sandy look....seems all the rage for Goldens this season :


----------



## Farley Rocks!

One of my favorites! Nice camera work


----------



## Solas Goldens

These are all great photos.


----------



## olik

farley Rocks! said:


> one Of My Favorites! Nice Camera Work


 Love It!!!!


----------



## olik

bumping up,because this thread is super cool.


----------



## Patsy's Parents

Here is Patsy at the rodeo this summer. She was cute (naturally), but looks like she is saying "Don't you dare take that picture..."


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Paty's coat is amazing. Is there anything specific youve done in her care to make it that way?

- Brandon


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly...snoozing


----------



## KonasRents

We've only had Kona for a few months, but I'm a picture freak, so we have tons. I take so many pictures, sometimes she actually runs away when she sees me with the camera! Of course she is adorable, but occasionally we find her weak moments 



















We haven't taught her manners yet


----------



## AmbikaGR

KonasRents said:


> We've only had Kona for a few months, but I'm a picture freak, so we have tons. I take so many pictures, sometimes she actually runs away when she sees me with the camera! Of course she is adorable, but occasionally we find her weak moments


Sounds like a first "Born" only pup to me


----------



## Patsy's Parents

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Paty's coat is amazing. Is there anything specific youve done in her care to make it that way?
> 
> - Brandon


Thanks!! I think that we are very lucky, basically. We do brush her twice a week, bathe her once a week, exercise her two times daily on a 2 mile walk each time, feed her half a can of green beans with her dinner and love the heck out of her. Not sure if any of it made her coat beautiful, but it doesn't hurt!!


----------



## olik

Kona is hysterical!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane

Celeigh said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 1) Don't chew with your mouth open, please.
> 2) Whatz comin' outta there, sissy?
> 3) The Stalker.


The stalker pic has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Adriennelane

I've always regretted not lifting the camera up for this picture, but I was just then learning how to photograph my baby Lucy.









Here's a blurry one from that day.


----------



## nictastic

Tasha's less than perfect moments..
With her new duck







Mmmmm yummy...after eating weeds/mud etc







doing yoga lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Also known as Penny's Mom

I have tons of unflattering pictures...I not sure it isn't more because of being a bad photographer than an unflattered subject.

Anyway here's mine: this is Penny a few weeks ago at Lake Michigan in mid-shake.


----------



## Kzwicker

These are too funny! I have quite a few, mostly because Im not that great at the camera.. :doh:


----------



## Faith's mommy

i was going through my recent camera takes and found another one for this thread...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

Bringing this thread back!
Here's one I took today









It looks like my boyfriend is strangling her lol check out the tongue out the side of her mouth! haha


----------



## jonesyboy

The first picture of the puppy & kitten is absolutely adorable! I also love the 4th one - mad, crazy dog!

Sue


----------



## Groundhog

1. Takoda, Grace & Cuddles
2. Takoda with his littermate Murphy
3 & 4. Takoda playing with Grace


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Unflattering golden pictures*

Finn can be so handsome, but when he's unattractive, it's very unflattering


----------



## AlanK

Hey I thought Finn looked pretty good in those bloomers


----------



## LaineysMama

Lainey charging up out of the Huron River..


----------



## rik6230

"Beautiful" pictures.... This is Paco.


----------



## Karen519

*Love Paco*

I love all of these pics, but Paco takes the cake I think!!

My Husband, Ken, always says our Smooch has a bad smile. She gets so EXCITED TO see someone that her smile turns into baring teeth and a little white foam coming out of her mouth-she looks like a rabid dog sometime!!

Don't think I've snapped a pic of her like that, but I'll look!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

How did I miss this thread? Just went through every page and chuckled the whole time! I love the first picture of the pup and the cat by the OP...Priceless!

Here are Jester's gigantic nose and his the evil alter ego puppy that sometimes took over his body and caused him to rip stuffed toys and paper to shreds....


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Jack!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

TeeHee! I Love this! 

Here are a few of Tailer...
1.) Krissy n Tailer
2.) Tailer n Finn (His possible mate...)
3.) Wooped Wet Pup Tailer
4.) Oakly (What a Handsome Face!)


----------



## moverking

rik said:


> "Beautiful" pictures.... This is Paco.


Rik, even your bad pics are good. But ohhhh, this one reminds me of the wolf dogs in the movie "Willow"......:nervous:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

SunshineGirl said:


> Great thread! I have just the shot, taken while Luna was in mid-bark.


Haha... "CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?"


----------



## moverking

Haha, I dug up some oldies....

Oh, Sadie, NOT sitting like a lady....









Listen to me or I'll chew that ear off!









Loving sisters??????









Where did you get this little wolf, Ma...?


----------



## Joe

Some really unflattering photos of Kia and Lila:


----------



## Hudson

*Asha - unflattering*

Here is 3 of Asha


----------



## Hudson

*Tilly in he unflattering shot*



Emma&Tilly said:


> Tilly...snoozing


Love Tillys picture!


----------



## Ljilly28

What happened to my pretty dog? That is the unflattering power of begging!


----------



## laylasparents

Great thread!

Here is Max and Layla's most unattractive, but hilarious photo. From the first time they met...


----------



## Joe

Lila's unflattering photo


----------



## Ljilly28

Lila and Layla's photos crack me up. The teeth! Golden retriever wolves!


----------



## Ardeagold

Ha! Funny thread!

Here's one of Maggie:


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Laura is looking very classy!








Casey with my mom...mid shake


----------



## mylissyk

I laughed all the way through this thread! Great pictures. Here are a Lilah and Robbie's unflattering pics.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think those are good enough for magazines, especially the third one!!!


----------



## BaileyBo

Here are some of Bailey.


----------



## donnaj03

*Ch. Atlanticgold's Ur The 1 I Want (Olivia) who is mom to our Ava. This picture was taken when she was a puppy around 4 months of age. She was forever making us laugh.*​


----------



## amy22

Heres on of Misty!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

When you need a good laugh, there is nothing like a Golden! They just brighten up my entire world.


----------



## jwemt81




----------



## Hanselito

Try this. Haha:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Those are a riot. I'm pretty sure I have more than one like those in my endless files of dog pictures. I especially like the one with the kitten. :


----------



## SoGolden

*Fowl Mouth*

Harry's pretty serious about his Duckie!:--evil:


----------



## Celeigh

This has to be my favorite thread of all time!


----------



## Pudden

this is the best thread ever! Amazing pics - cool how they're pretty even when they're not 

Pud's best 'worst' shots are on my home computer, which I won't get to till Friday.
Here's one I posted before:


----------



## Pudden

here she looks like a pig:


----------



## WolverSyr

I'm not sure what happened here, but he's looking pretty fat & evil!


----------



## tdog

Billy, Wyatt and CJ


----------



## shortcake23

Here are some of Mia's unflattering pictures (good thing she can't post unflattering pictures of me!)


----------



## AcesWild

Just look at my sig for one of Moxie. Not a golden, but still amusing...


----------



## desilu

Here's Lucy - she was Not digging in the yard - or so she claims.










Desi's chest looks like an oven roasted turkey . . . we fondly call her Turkey Girl.


----------



## LilysMom

Ummmmm....:--devil:


----------



## daddysgirl

here is Roxy's.....


----------



## AmbikaGR

LilysMom said:


> Ummmmm....:--devil:


 
*NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!! :--big_grin:*
But I have to ask, Did it hurt? :--appalled:


----------



## LilysMom

AmbikaGR said:


> *NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!! :--big_grin:*
> But I have to ask, Did it hurt? :--appalled:



Baaaahhhhhhaaaaaahhhhaaaaa!


----------



## CindyZ

Oh thank you for posting those. I am lol'ing here. heheheeh Haven't had a chance to get to all of them yet, but they are hysterical!! I love the one with the cat by the neck. lmao



Flubber said:


> There's a reason every ad agency in the world gets Golden Retrievers for product shots - they are amazingly photogenic. It seems they'll substiture a Golden Lab only if retrievers can't be scheduled in for the photo shoot.
> 
> Anyway, they aren't all photogenic. I thought I'd share some less-than-flattering snaps of our dog. Maybe you have some grisly snaps buried in your photo library you can share, too.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

SoGolden said:


> Harry's pretty serious about his Duckie!:--evil:


This one cracked me up. Looks like Harry is saying....
"Okay, one more move, and the duck gets it!!"............. 
Love it!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs

I found a good one in my collection. I found Bailey like this one day.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Oops didn't add the picture.


----------



## OriJames

I just had to contribute to this thread with Ori's recent unflattering shots...

Demon pup.









I apologize for this one, folks. However, I'm not sure Ori really cares for much modesty...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

ilovemydogs said:


> Oops didn't add the picture.


LOL OMG that picture is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Auenk9

I wasn't a GRF member when this thread started but let me tell you....I just laughed my way through it! Now I have to go look for some pics of my boys. I know I have many!!:roflmao:


----------



## KatzNK9

I've got hundreds that fit this category. LOL


----------



## Jerseygirl

I love this thread!!!
Most of my pics are in my laptop but I found one here!

Taco 100km/h


----------



## Auenk9

Heeeeeeeeeeeeerrrreeeeee's Chilly!


----------



## Celeigh

Auenk9 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeerrrreeeeee's Chilly!


HA HA HA HA!!!!!! That's fantastically awful in the best way!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

In the first one, Bogey is playing with my dad's dog, Pete.

The second is more pitiful than unflattering. It's after his surgery.


----------



## Pudden

Pudden 'hanging' with a friend 

Caught in some un-ladylike poses....tsk tsk


----------



## Celeigh

Pudden looks like she's resting in the first pic!


----------



## RoxyNoodle

WolverSyr said:


> I'm not sure what happened here, but he's looking pretty fat & evil!


 
:bowl::--big_grin: That just nearly made me spit my coffee out! Hillarious!

Anyway, here's mine, looking like the kind, chilled out furry little angels that they are.


----------



## olik

Pudden,get a room!Naughty boy!


----------



## Pudden

olik said:


> Pudden,get a room!Naughty boy!


worse: she's a girl


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Yeah, I got a few


----------



## Emma&Tilly

oh Ive got loads of unflatering pictures...

Here is Tilly a bit wild...


















Emerging from the sea...









Tilly....playing with her little bro









uuurgh









Silly girl













































bum shot









A not so flattering picture of harry too!









Sorry so many...but when you take as many pics as I do you end up with a lot of rejects!


----------



## tippykayak

I have sooooo many, so I'll just post some choice ones as I notice them. Here's the first, from today:


----------



## TonyRay

We shoulda know better that to trust Savannah Mae outside by herself after it rained...


----------



## amy22

hahaha I love that picture!!!


----------



## tippykayak

OK, I'm going whole hog here with photos from January that were just plain old goofy. You take dozens of pictures to get a nice head shot or jumping picture, you're bound to get some weird stuff.


----------



## amy22

hahaha tose are great too...I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Jerseygirl

tippykayak said:


> OK, I'm going whole hog here with photos from January that were just plain old goofy. You take dozens of pictures to get a nice head shot or jumping picture, you're bound to get some weird stuff.


Waahh that last picture; look what I can with my eyes closed!!


----------



## olik

Pudden said:


> worse: she's a girl


OMG!!!!!LOL !:uhoh:


----------



## Ada'sMom

I love all these photos... they are so fun!
Here are a couple of Ada looking less than her cutest...


----------



## Ada'sMom

oops... here are the pics


----------



## Pudden

Emma & Tilly - love yours. She looks like some ancient sea monster rising out of the waves. Crazy droopy eyes shot


----------



## Mitchie

here's bailey:


----------



## ChocolateandGold

Here is Finley in his crate when he was eight weeks old. He is sleeping!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

That is hilarious!


----------



## jaireen

here's my entry....dulce mia's weird pix....

dulce sleeping when she was 7 weeks old...









the tooth fairy stole some of her tootsies....









fat is in...slim is out....


----------



## Celeigh

Jaireen, those are fantastic!!


----------



## jaireen

LOL..tnx celeigh.....

can i add just one more?...its my father's dog...his name is blessing...his pic really cracked me up....here he is cheesin...


----------



## keri

What great pictures. They all made me smile.Here is one of Scarlet the day she met my neice. She wanted to test her to see if she would be a good therapy dog and put up with different things.


----------



## GRZ

I LOVE this thread! Every time I need a laugh I look at a few more pictures. I don't have any action shots that are silly but Ziggy surely has attitude that is readily apparent in his face....















One inch closer with that camera mom and I swear I'm gonna....












<best Lurch voice> *You rang????* </best Lurch voice>












Baby, you're the next contestant in the game of love.
(Ziggy's favorite pick-up line in the voice of Barry White)


LOL!! This is fun!


----------



## Pudden

jaireen said:


> here's my entry....


 this picture is seriously disturbing...

like some bizarre cross-species Siamese twin <shudder>


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Not so flattering pic's of 2 of my kids*

1st Nemo, excuse me while I see if it is still there...
2nd Kuddles after having pups, they are after those boobies...
I have some x-rated ones of Kuddles giving birth but I didn't want to
gross anyone out...


----------



## Traz

I haven't laughted so hard in quite a while. Thank you all for sharing, they are all hilarious!


----------



## Sadiesdream

These are Sadie and Jake. They love each other I swear. The last is Jo-Jo our yorkie, i spiked her hair late one night by the lake.


----------



## CindyZ

There is a golden in this picture. I swear! LOL


----------



## Celeigh

Cindy, that is SOOOO creepy!!


----------



## missmarstar

I don't have any bad photos of mine.. they are very photogenic. NOT.  I'm sure I'll find some in the millions of photos I've taken of them... I really do need to learn to point my camera at something other than a dog. :doh:


----------



## CindyZ

Imagine my surprise when I found it on the camera! lol




Celeigh said:


> Cindy, that is SOOOO creepy!!


----------



## CindyZ

missmarstar said:


> I really do need to learn to point my camera at something other than a dog. :doh:


Why? Especially when it is a golden or 2 or 3!!!


----------



## missmarstar

I don't know if this is "unflattering" so much as just "funny" but here's one of my fave snaps of Sam.


----------



## AmbikaGR

missmarstar said:


> I don't know if this is "unflattering" so much as just "funny" but here's one of my fave snaps of Sam.


Well let's put it in another context here. If someone took a picture of YOU with your tongue wiping your nose would you find that funny or unflattering?


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

I love this thread!,thanks for the laughs and here are a few of mine!

Charlie after a bath
Bailey looking like a ragamuffin! looks like she hadn't ben brushed in weeks!


----------



## missmarstar

AmbikaGR said:


> Well let's put it in another context here. If someone took a picture of YOU with your tongue wiping your nose would you find that funny or unflattering?




Ok point taken!!! :


----------



## rik6230

I love these pictures 



Emma&Tilly said:


> oh Ive got loads of unflatering pictures...
> Sorry so many...but when you take as many pics as I do you end up with a lot of rejects!


Great shots !!

I have many unflatering pictures too..:yuck:


----------



## olik

here is Honey's weirdest look so far.I don't know what happened over here.


----------



## Celeigh

olik said:


> here is Honey's weirdest look so far.I don't know what happened over here.


Honey is missing her ears!


----------



## AlanK

rik said:


> I love these pictures
> 
> 
> Great shots !!
> 
> I have many unflatering pictures too..:yuck:


OMG Count Dogulia rises from the grave


----------



## goldengirls550

One of Aubrie (I told her she had morning breath )

I'll find some more.


----------



## goldengirls550

Layla:

1. Chewing on bone
2. Saying what's on her mind
3. Trying to look cute  (it's working)
4. Layla says, "Parents... embarrassing"


----------



## goldengirls550

2 more (this is fun!)

1. Layla haha!
2. The girls being funny.


----------



## depill

Ohh love this thread, there will probably be alot of bad photos of Frosti. Me and everybody in my family have gotten this sicknes of taking alot of photos of one thing Frosti  it's embarrising how many we take of Frosti it's just so fun.








I'm gonna eat you








I'm gonna eat you too ( this is my sister )








No this isn't to big for me 








I will not open my eyes, I am tired


----------



## puddinhd58

Just a couple to show my horrible picture taking abilities!!!


----------



## rappwizard

Jake, now at the Bridge, through a fish-eyed lens


----------



## Mssjnnfer

HOW have I gone this long without seeing this thread!? Omg, I haven't laughed this hard in a LONG time. 

Here's some of mine...

The last one was from when Mojo's lips started growing or whatever... he drooled REALLY BAD for like a week. (I mean, there would be a puddle when he woke up.) We were worried he was stung by something, but the vet said he was just getting used to his new flappy lips LOL.


----------



## missmarstar

LOL I have sooo many unflattering pics... this one is one of my faves :


----------



## honeysmum

What a great thread I have only just seen it I have so many of Honey as a pup but still havent worked out how to post pics:doh:will get there in the end.
Love all the pics.


----------



## LizShort

I swear I'm a golden!! I am!!! I was just taking a baff... I hate baffs!!! and then mom took one of me peeing... OMG I am so embarrassed.... In the last one, I look like a beagle and not a golden... I swear I am a golden. I promise!!!


----------



## olik

went through this tread again.Simply awesome shots.Had a great laugh.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, this is too funny ....



missmarstar said:


> LOL I have sooo many unflattering pics... this one is one of my faves :


----------



## LizShort

I really want to see more pics!!! These are so much fun!!!!


----------



## olik

here is a update on my crazy girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm in stitches over these. I'll have to dig mine out. It's on the other computer.


----------



## LizShort

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:OMG the second one with the nose and eyes...


----------



## boomers_dawn

This is Boomer's opinion of ice fishing. I think he was in mid-yawn:


----------



## maya111

What a great thread...


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Hehe just taken a few minutes ago... sometimes my camera will just take two pictures instead of one. So I didn't even see this until I was going through them on my computer!


----------



## jenlaur

I have so enjoyed looking at these! What a great idea for a thread. Here's my contribution. I call the first one the Evil Eye and the second the Rug Pose:


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Loll! There's some great pictures here! 

I'm full of unflattering Molly pics!.... Just don't tell her I post them on the internet! :uhoh: :

No I wasn't being attacked, we were playing tug of war! :









Molly from my cat's point of view...:uhoh:









Crazy but happy Molly! :









And a last one: Possessed Molly!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

missmarstar said:


> LOL I have sooo many unflattering pics... this one is one of my faves :


 
OMG - that is WAY to FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Trids

I've got a few at home I'll need to dig out to share. However, I found yours WONDERFUL, I guess I just love looking at Goldens, no matter the expression! LOL!


----------



## AmbikaGR

EvilNessCroft said:


> Loll! There's some great pictures here!
> 
> I'm full of unflattering Molly pics!.... Just don't tell her I post them on the internet! :uhoh: :
> 
> No I wasn't being attacked, we were playing tug of war! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a last one: Possessed Molly!


 
Those two are not only funny, but they border on being down right SCARY!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I just have the invisible Pup and the Water Drunk! :


----------



## Trids

LMAO! These are all great, but this one is PRICELESS!



Pudden said:


> this is the best thread ever! Amazing pics - cool how they're pretty even when they're not
> 
> Pud's best 'worst' shots are on my home computer, which I won't get to till Friday.
> Here's one I posted before:


----------



## kody's_mama

These are crazy Kody..

13 months old now
Rescued from shelter when he was 8 months old

Not sure how funny they are........:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay here are two....


----------



## kwhit

Here's a couple...not that bad, but kinda funny:




Here's one of Lucy with a slightly demented looking "smile", (Chance just looks very annoyed):


----------



## beccacc31

*OMG what happened in that living room?*



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yeah, I got a few


Did that golden really make that mess in the living room?


----------



## RoxyNoodle

We've had a pretty busy summer so I've got a fair few unflattering pics....the second to last one of Roxy kills me every time. I really don't know what she'd seen, but it can't have been good


----------



## niall

great photos 

here's a few of Bella doing her crazy faced run


----------



## olik

1.have to share this moment.
2.Classic beach babe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My obese former foster, Ivy

Spirit with his lipstick out

Rigby doing some leg lifting


----------



## mdoats

Oh my gosh that picture of Ivy is awful!! She doesn't even look like a DOG!! The poor thing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I know, such abuse 

She's already lost a lot. Her new home is doing great with her.


----------



## Jo Ellen

This is _one_ of the most unflattering pictures I've taken of Daisy ... we all know how beautiful she really is. But then fishing is a very unflattering sport. I have many of these but this one is really pretty bad :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

How about a couple more...


----------



## maple1144

*Miss Maple*

Randoms of Maple, not too awful! lol


----------



## zephyr

OH MY GOODNESS I just discovered this thread and DIED laughing... they are all hysterical! (Yup I went through every page...)

Here is one of Oscar, NOT at his finest... usually a ham for the camera but he was geting a little bit impatient!










(Here's the story about his boo-boo, since I know I would be concerned if I saw that on a pup!... He had just received a little nippy on the nose from meeting his less-than-enthusiastic cousin (a 3 yr old Shih Tzu, who is just his size... just not into his crazy puppy antics!), and we were just trying to get a photo of it -- but of course he would NOT sit still!  We did go to the vet to get it checked out, but it was looking much better, and is now totally healed (just a little scar, even the black is almost all filled in). The vet asked if it at all seemed to deter him from meeting new dogs, since I guess that kind of thing when they are so young could be potentially scarring to them emotional.... uh, NOPE he is just as enthusiastic and friendly as ever  )


----------



## goldensmum

Reeva - she is a sweet girl really


----------



## Daisybones

*Unflattering Hudson*

Here are 2 pictures that Hudson CANNOT know I posted. The first he is rolling in the grass oblivious to his mom taking a picture:. The second is self explanatory.


----------



## rradovitch

Zoe


----------



## RockingK

I think she is saying she hates her people.


----------



## fostermom

All of these pictures here are adorable! I love this thread.


----------



## Sawyer4me

Is that a snake in the first boy's mouth??? Ewwwwww.... I would absolutely pass out if my boy had a snake.

Great pics though.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy

*Too cute!*

Unfortunatly I lost most of my pictures when my hard drive died, but here are a couple of cute ones.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Sex on the beach???? :doh:

(both are altered, btw!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*EEWWWW - Not for the faint of heart*

*Bailey and Molly*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Brooklyn says, what the heck?


----------



## maya111

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sex on the beach???? :doh:
> 
> (both are altered, btw!


OMG! Your dogs could sue you if they saw this!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

She was trying to catch a treat... but I don't even think she LOOKS like a dog.


----------



## Devon

Lol! These are great! With the Goldens' floppy lips (well floppy most things), you're bound to get some unflattering pics at some point.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlgottschall

These are GREAT pictures. I am laughing so hard at so many. I have a few that didn't turn out so well. The first is not so easy to see what's wrong.


----------



## Devon

Hahahaha! That last one's hilarious! 

Is there drool is the first pic?


----------



## momtoMax

I meant to post some a couple od weeks ago. I know I've posted these before in my old siggies but you use what you have and for me, these never get old.


----------



## jlgottschall

Devon said:


> Hahahaha! That last one's hilarious!
> 
> Is there drool is the first pic?


Yep, some nice clear yucky drool. The last one is a double doodle friend of Toby's. I took it yesterday.


----------



## nolefan

OK, these are hilarious!!!! I love dogs


----------

